# UML Klassendiagramm



## franzleitinger (27. September 2010)

Hi an alle!

Ich lerne gerade für eine Informatikprüfung und bräuchte ein bißchen Unterstützung bei einem Klassendiagramm.
Die Angabe ist von einer alten Prüfung jedoch habe ich keine Lösung.
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Lösung zeigen könnte.

Die Angabe:

Ausgangslage:
Für den Aushub einer Baugrube stehen zwei Bagger, zwei Minibagger, ein Kran, und drei LKW zur Verfügung. Die Bagger beladen direkt je einen LKW, während die Minibagger das Erdreich in je eine Kranmulde füllen, die der Kran dann in den dritten LKW umlädt.
Zwei Baufirmen arbeiten parallel auf der Baustelle: Baufirma „ROPP AG“, der die beiden Bagger sowie zwei der LKW gehören, und die Firma „Brastag SE“, die den Kran, die Kranmulden, die Minibagger und den dritten LKW besitzt.
Der Bauherr steht am Baugrubenrand und verfolgt nervös das Geschehen.

Aufgabenstellung:
Entwickeln Sie für die beschriebene Situation ein UML-Klassendiagramm. Zeichnen Sie alle möglichen Vererbungen, Kompositionen (mindestens jeweils eine) und Assoziationen vollständig ein. Sehen Sie für jede Klasse mindestens ein sinnvolles Attribut oder eine sinnvolle Methode vor.


Gruß
Franzi


----------



## vfl_freak (27. September 2010)

Moin,



franzleitinger hat gesagt.:


> Ich lerne gerade für eine Informatikprüfung und bräuchte ein bißchen Unterstützung bei einem Klassendiagramm.
> Die Angabe ist von einer alten Prüfung jedoch habe ich keine Lösung.
> Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Lösung zeigen könnte.
> 
> ...



hmm, ich sehe jetzt weder was Du bisher schon hast, geschweige denn eine konkrete Frage ... 
Oder möchtest Du, dass es einer mit diesen Angaben komplett fertig macht?
Dann wärst Du wohl in der "Jobbörse" (http://www.tutorials.de/jobboerse-jobs-tutorials-de/) besser aufgehoben 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sentoo (27. September 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass sie die komplette Lösung will 


franzleitinger hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine Lösung zeigen könnte.
> ...


----------



## franzleitinger (27. September 2010)

Du hast es fast richtig erkannt Sentoo.....
ER hätte gerne eine komplette Lösung.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust

Gruß Franzi


----------

